
Comey's opening remarks [pdf] - runesoerensen
https://www.intelligence.senate.gov/sites/default/files/documents/os-jcomey-060817.pdf?hn
======
tuna-piano
Political futures markets are trading basically unchanged after the release of
this, with a 77% chance trump is president at the end of 2017. Get your bets
in!

[https://www.predictit.org/Contract/5140/Will-Donald-Trump-
be...](https://www.predictit.org/Contract/5140/Will-Donald-Trump-be-president-
at-year-end-2017#data)

P.S. "Will James Comey mention "obstruction of justice" in Thursday's Senate
hearing?" is trading at 46%

[https://www.predictit.org/Contract/6788/Will-James-Comey-
men...](https://www.predictit.org/Contract/6788/Will-James-Comey-mention-
obstruction-of-justice-in-Thursday's-Senate-hearing#data)

------
feocco
I'm having a hard time finding a response. But I don't see any malicious
intentions or acts of obstruction. Though, I can understand how those
situations are unnerving for a goal of remaining independent.

~~~
Meegul
This doesn't sound damning enough to you? 'He described the Russia
investigation as “a cloud” that was impairing his ability to act on behalf of
the country' 'He asked what we could do to “lift the cloud.”'

Additionally, his insistence on "loyalty" is terrifying to me. As soon as the
FBI isn't independent, parties will be involved in the judicial process.

~~~
ethanhunt_
He mentions several times that what's he looking for is PR on the fact
(acknowledged by Comey) that Trump personally was not under investigation.
Certainly could be inappropriate, but this isn't the smoking gun the dems
wanted.

~~~
Meegul
Agreed that it's not as powerful as some had hoped. That said, his repeated
requests for loyalty, followed by asking him to halt or hinder an
investigation, and then the subsequent 'firing' can be fairly easily related.
It's not acceptable to ask the FBI director to stop an investigation and then
fire him when he doesn't.

~~~
Sacho
His requests for loyalty have a pretty innocuous explanation, that is hinted
by Comey himself - this was in the midst of an anonymous revolt from
intelligence agencies against the President, with constant leaks hitting the
press every day. Alongside the leaks the President also had to contend with
insubordination, e.g. Ms. Yates refusing to follow his executive orders.
Regardless of the merit you see in his orders, it is logically consistent that
a President who faces obstruction when trying to enact his vision would be
specifically looking for loyalty among his subordinates.

------
jrimbault
It's like when you meet a bad boss, you know immediatly you should keep
everything in writing...

I did that in a previous internship and it helped me greatly afterwards.
Though in my case it did escalate to physical threats.

------
iraphael
I'm wondering why this link has been [flagged]. Is it because it's breaking
news, or not insightful?

~~~
Sacho
Some time ago, during the height of the election political frenzy, dang
expressed the wishes of the moderator community for a week of no politics[0].
It is possible that people enjoyed the period and are consciously trying to
extend it. It is also possible that the controversial nature of Comey's
remarks got this post a number of partisan flags. The most likely explanation
is a little mix of everything.

[0] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13108404)

------
Splatter
One thing I like about HN is that it (usually) steers clear of politics. I
hope it remains that way. There are other venues, including many technology-
related sites, where there is plenty of political discussion.

~~~
plg
"steers clear of politics"

I imagine there were many people in 1972-1973 who were also saying they hope
discussions "steer clear of politics".

I know the mandate of HN (to the extent there is one) is not "politics" but on
the other hand in times like these, I welcome any venue for citizens to become
engaged. The stakes are very high.

~~~
rndmwlk
>I imagine there were many people in 1972-1973 who were also saying they hope
discussions "steer clear of politics".

Please don't do this. This is really just (poorly) veiled mud slinging.

------
mVChr
The screenplay will practically write itself.

This section seems to be a direct accusation of attempted obstruction of
justice, even though it's unable to be corroborated:

> I had understood the President to be requesting that we drop any
> investigation of Flynn in connection with false statements about his
> conversations with the Russian ambassador in December. [...] Regardless, it
> was very concerning, given the FBI’s role as an independent investigative
> agency.

It will be interesting to see whether any extra information is provided or
deviated from during the live testimony.

------
ivanstegic
How is this available before his testimony? I'm confused.

~~~
robbart90
Written testimony is pretty much always uploaded day before to committee
websites. When the hearing starts he's going to read this verbatim, and then
there will be senator questions.

~~~
ivanstegic
That makes a lot of sense. Thanks for the answer.

------
pyrox420
Well shit. That's gonna leave a mark...

~~~
pinpeliponni
I can't even... IANAL, but I would have written memo on those discussions as
well because I would have been scared witless.

~~~
pyrox420
"The President then returned to the topic of Mike Flynn, saying, “He is a good
guy and has been through a lot.” He repeated that Flynn hadn’t done anything
wrong on his calls with the Russians, but had misled the Vice President. He
then said, “I hope you can see your way clear to letting this go, to letting
Flynn go. He is a good guy. I hope you can let this go.” I replied only that
“he is a good guy.” (In fact, I had a positive experience dealing with Mike
Flynn when he was a colleague as Director of the Defense Intelligence Agency
at the beginning of my term at FBI.) I did not say I would “let this go.” "

------
guiomie
Is there a non PDF version?

~~~
tanderson92
There will be a video version tomorrow.

In seriousness, here: [http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/read-james-comeys-
prepar...](http://www.pbs.org/newshour/rundown/read-james-comeys-prepared-
statement-thursdays-senate-hearing/)

------
le-mark
> He said he had nothing to do with Russia, had not been involved with hookers
> in Russia, and had always assumed he was being recorded when in Russia

Boom, there it is. What kinks does Mr President indulge? That is now the
question.

Edit: come on down voters, you know that's what's going to viral out of this
statement: FBI Director, Trump, Russian hookers. If you don't agree, at least
comment!

------
baahh33334
How is this related to hackernews ? Oh yes, I get it. All people of the world
are from a planet called US. No other land mass exists on earth. Honestly, the
rest of us dont care. Keep politics to yourself, hackernews is not foxnews.

